# Make On Demand work ...



## JohnnyBnyc (Sep 9, 2015)

I wish we could get on demand show to play with the Tivo. I have Verizon FIOS and I have to have a FIOS cable box to be able to use their On Demand movies.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

That's up to the providers. CableCARDs are one way and as such have no way to communicate with the head end to make VOD work. TiVo has deals with Comcast and COX that allow them to support VOD on their services. For Comcast they use traditional VOD but instead of communicating with the head end via the coax they do so over the internet instead. For COX it's a pure IP system which works essentially via an app similar to Netflix. Because there is no standard for this TiVo can only support systems that give them access to their VOD via some sort of app or special access protocol.


----------



## TazExprez (May 31, 2014)

I have Verizon FiOS and don't really miss the OnDemand feature too much. I use Vudu and Amazon for PPV VOD content. I use Hulu, Netflix, and Amazon Prime for "free" VOD. I also have access to HBO Go on most of my smart TVs, so I get a better version of HBO OnDemand than what Verizon offers through their boxes.

It would be great if Verizon supported VOD on TiVo, but I don't miss it that much.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

I have a separate box just for VOD I don't think I've even turned it on in 6 months.


----------



## ajwees41 (May 7, 2006)

Dan203 said:


> That's up to the providers. CableCARDs are one way and as such have no way to communicate with the head end to make VOD work. TiVo has deals with Comcast and COX that allow them to support VOD on their services. For Comcast they use traditional VOD but instead of communicating with the head end via the coax they do so over the internet instead. For COX it's a pure IP system which works essentially via an app similar to Netflix. Because there is no standard for this TiVo can only support systems that give them access to their VOD via some sort of app or special access protocol.


the cards are 2way, but the hardware is oneway


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

We had this discussion in another thread. The CableCARD standard only allows for one way communication. In fact there is a provision in the standard that specufically prevents retail devices from containing bidirectional hardware such as OOB transmitters. Only MSO supplied hardware is allowed to communicate with the head end directly over the coax. The fact that they also use CableCARDs doesn't mean that the CableCARDs we have in our TiVos are bidirectional.


----------



## trip1eX (Apr 2, 2005)

My provider has ON-demand on the Tivos it leases to customers, but no go for my Roamio Plus.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

RCN? I think they are the only ones that have VOD on TiVo but not for retail devices. IIRC they use the SeaChange servers just like Comcast. No reason they couldn't open it up to retail devices they just choose not to.


----------

